
Show HN: cmus-osx – Tightly integrates cmus command line music player into macOS - PhilipTrauner
https://github.com/PhilipTrauner/cmus-osx
======
saagarjha
> Attention! Installing cmus-osx will prevent you from opening iTunes until it
> is uninstalled! Since macOS 10.12 launchctl can not manipulate system
> services while System Integrity Protection is engaged. Long story short:
> iTunes will always be launched when a media key is pressed unless it is
> explicitly disabled.

I take it that they're not using MediaPlayer.framework
([https://developer.apple.com/documentation/mediaplayer](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/mediaplayer)),
which was introduced in 10.12.1, that solves this exact problem? I would
suggest against installing this until this is implemented.

~~~
banku_brougham
I copied the same thing ready to paste — i agree with other comments that this
is an enticement.

------
phillipwills
\- Attention! Installing cmus-osx will prevent you from opening iTunes until
it is uninstalled!

This sounds like reason enough to install...

~~~
cooper12
Yeah it's always irked me when I press the play button that iTunes decides to
pop up. There is a patch [0] you can install, but it's annoying reapplying it
after each update and now you also have to disable System Integrity Protection
for it.

[0]: [https://thebitguru.com/projects/itunes-
patch](https://thebitguru.com/projects/itunes-patch)

------
cweagans
> Attention! Installing cmus-osx will prevent you from opening iTunes until it
> is uninstalled!

This sounds like a feature.

------
clpwn
Been using this for about six months now, thanks for writing this!

------
vlunkr
I was able to implement keyboard shortcuts with cmus + hammerspoon, I think
you could do the notifications as well. This looks like a nice solution
though.

